# A Very 'happy Merry' To All



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

* Make your own kind of fun and have a remember-forever-and-ever kind of holiday!!*
*Judi, Kathy, and the 4-leggeds of Wolfwood*


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

Hahaha Thats great!! We remember that day!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

The hand gestures say it all. " PERFECTO "


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

That's Great!

A Very Merry Chistmas to every Outbacker!!!


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

good one. Looks like fun, and that's a lot of bubbly!!!!








Merry Christmas to All


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Merry Christmas to all from SE Georgia! Hope santa is good to you!


----------



## AK or Bust (Nov 22, 2010)

A merry Christmas back at you and also a happy Festivas to all !!!


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

We wish everyone a very safe and happy holiday season with visions of camping dancing in our heads. Happy Holidays!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

*A Very Merry Christmas to all from Manitoba...* 

We will be pulling our Outback out of the snowbank next week for a two month trip to Texas... Anywhere it's above freezing will be nice.

Len and Colleen


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

*Merry Christmas* *to Outbackers everywhere!*


----------

